# Red CFL bulbs



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Is anyone else having a problem finding red CFL bulbs this year? I've been to three different Home Depot Stores, and they all have Blue, Green, Yellow, Orange, White and black. None have Red CFL bulbs. I know that they make Reds because I bought 5 or 6 last year. But The vandals busted two the other day, when they knocked my stuff over. So, I need to replace them, but can't find them anywhere.

I guess my question is have they stopped making Reds, or is this just a local shortage?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Might be a local shortage because they show red CFLs on their web site. The single bulbs are out of stock on line, the 12 pack is available.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Try drug stores, Party city, grocery, Ace, any place that carries bulbs.


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

Must be local. I just saw some @ my local HD & Lowes Home Improvememt stores this weekend. You might even look @ Walmart.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I've even seen them at my local Walmart, like Warrant said, look to other locations ...


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I've had success painting CFL's with a good quality spray paint, like Krylon. The white CFL's are a lot cheaper and because CFL's don't make much heat the paint sticks just fine. I've mostly done orange paint but red would work.

This is the orange light inside the Pumpkin Sentinels heads. Three Halloweens and still going strong.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

how bright is this? What are you guys using the CFLs for vs the flood lights? I assume focused light?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Kraken,
I use CFL lighting as flood lights, because they're much brighter and more saturated than regular flood lights, in my opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Bio... I was at the Home Depot yesterday and they had enormous stacks of green and red CFL's. I think they're stocking up for Christmas. Go check the HD in your area!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I got two last night.


----------

